# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 323 : Gros lot de Cologne

## L-F. Sébum

«-Et voilà, c'est reparti !-» C'est ce que se disent les écoliers, qui une fois de plus jaunissent et tombent des branches. «-Et voilà, c'est reparti !-» C'est ce que se disent les feuilles des arbres, qui reprennent le chemin de l'école cartable sur le dos. «-C'est reparti !-», c'est aussi ce que disent l'employé de banque de retour du Cap d'Agde et le bobo revenu du Mexique.

Mais «-c'est reparti !-» est surtout ce que dit le journaliste de Canard PC quand vient sa rentrée à lui : la Gamescom. Alors, tout fier d'exhiber les belles fournitures scolaires achetées par ses parents (gros succès pour Kahn Lusth avec sa trousse Dora l'Exploratrice contre Rammstein), il traverse le Rhin pour ramener dans son sac à dos toutes annonces de la saison vidéoludique à venir.

Canard PC, vous le savez, s'enorgueillit d'offrir avant tout des articles de fond, et ce même quand les rédacteurs sont nourris à la wurst et torchés à la kölsch. C'est pourquoi ce numéro spécial Gamescom s'ouvre sur un long article sur le futur Dark Souls 3 assorti d'une interview du créateur de la série Hidetaka Miyazaki. Vous y trouverez aussi un dossier sur les différents casques de réalité virtuelle qui vont débouler dans nos salons cet hiver, un point sur la grande mode des FPS à monde ouvert (Homefront-: the Revolution, Dying Light-: the Following, Sniper Ghost Warrior 3), un autre sur celles des shooters Moba (Battleborn, Gigantic, Overwatch et Paladins) et sur le grand retour des 4X spatiaux (Endless Space 2, Stellaris et Master of Orion).

Enfin, vous saurez tout, et sans doute davantage, sur Star Wars-: Battlefront, XCOM 2, Fallout 4, Just Cause 3, Need for Speed, Rainbow Six-: Siege, Sword Coast Legends, Hitman, Assassin's Creed-: Syndicate, Mirror's Edge Catalyst, The Guild 3, The Technomancer, Quantum Break, The Division, Mount & Blade 2, Crackdown, Prison Architect, Shiness, Mafia 3, Kingdom Come, Hue, Crossout, Expeditions-: Viking et Kôna.

On n'a pas pour autant oublié les tests avec celui de l'excellent Rocket League, mais aussi King's Quest, Guild of Dungeoneering, Vector Thrust, Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, Devil's Third et, entre autres jeux touch, Fallout Shelter. Ceux d'entre vous qui ont du pognon à claquer dans un early access seront contents de trouver les «-en chantier-» de Battle Brothers et Formula Fusion.

Enfin, comme il nous restait malgré tout un peu de place dans les marges, on vous a calé, et pour le même prix s'il vous plaît, des news online, un cabinet de curiosités, un «-on y joue encore-» sur Valdis Story, des news hardware, un tour du périph et les dernières configs de canard.

----------


## Ghlin

Enfin ! Un mois que je me retiens d'aller aux toilettes en attendant le nouveau Canard PC !

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Mmh... rien ne m'enchante dans ce programme, perso... :/

Aussi, faut il s'attendre à 3 semaines de retard pour la version démat'?

----------


## Diwydiant

Cette couverture ! Magnifique.
Et ce sommaire !!!

----------


## Croaker

Miyazaki  :Bave:

----------


## Jolaventur

Mouai ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard ce sommaire.

Vous commencez bien mal l'année élève Sebum.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

OUaaaiiissss Rocket Leaaaaague! J'espère que l'article et la note seront meilleurs que le niveau d'Ackboo  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Plus de rubrique "Développez-couché"???  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Je préférerais des morceaux choisis très fouillés de la Gamescon plutôt que la totale, surtout un mois après m'enfin comme dit l'autre faut bien aller au cabinet

----------


## Croaker

Y'a t'il une chance de mettre la main dessus ce week-end ou c'est trop tôt ?

----------


## Taro

> OUaaaiiissss Rocket Leaaaaague! J'espère que l'article et la note seront meilleurs que le niveau d'Ackboo


Haha bien joué, elle est pas mal celle-là  ::XD:: 




> Plus de rubrique "Développez-couché"???


+1, quand est-ce que vous allez nous faire une année C++/DirectX ?




> Y'a t'il une chance de mettre la main dessus ce week-end ou c'est trop tôt ?


Et qu'en est-il pour les abonnays ?  ::):

----------


## Shaunipul

> Y'a t'il une chance de mettre la main dessus ce week-end ou c'est trop tôt ?


moi je l'ai depuis hier  ::P:

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Plus de rubrique "Développez-couché"???


Très honnêtement, et ce n'est que mon avis personnel: ca ne chiait pas bien loin.

Le même mini jeu développé en quelques languages/IDE... bof :/

----------


## Taro

> Et qu'en est-il pour les abonnays ?


Auto-réponse : le facteur vient de me l'apporter  ::wub::

----------


## von morgan

Moi le facteur m'a rien apporté du tout, je sors la batte de baseball pour lui faire une surprise lors de sa prochaine tournée. Ça va être la mienne de tournée. Non je ne suis pas aigri, mais quand il retarde ma lecture de canard pc j'ai envie de lui jeter des chats mort à la gueule.

----------


## ERISS

Arf les fausses bonnes idées pour le prochain Expeditions: Viking... (p.54)
J'ai l'impression qu'ils vont enlever tout le charme (les petits défauts intéressants).
Un jeu de belle mécanique bien lissée où il n'y aura même pas besoin d'y jouer pour en être content, et le rester surtout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Déjà reçu, ça vous réussit les vacances  ::ninja:: 

Pas encore tout lu mais comme d'hab' ça fait doublon avec l'E3, on retrouve la moitié des papiers sur les mêmes jeux présentés il y a deux mois, quasiment sans plus value. Franchement ça vaut pas la peine d'en faire un numéro complet à chaque salon, autant ne parler que des trucs pas vu à l'E3 ou de ceux où y'a vraiment de l'eau à apporter au moulin.
Oui je rage, mais le bingo est terminé, je suis tristesse.

----------


## Croaker

Putain cet édito.  ::lol:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Vous devriez essayer d'envoyer tout la rédac au TGS, pour voir.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Très honnêtement, et ce n'est que mon avis personnel: ca ne chiait pas bien loin.
> 
> Le même mini jeu développé en quelques languages/IDE... bof :/


Il y avait eu un rogue-like aussi il y a 2-3 ans.
 Et le sujet de l'an dernier m'a permis de me mettre à Unity en douceur (même si j'aurais bien aimé un thème différent du lancer de saucisse en soucoupe volante  ::): ).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Déjà reçu, ça vous réussit les vacances 
> 
> Pas encore tout lu mais comme d'hab' ça fait doublon avec l'E3, on retrouve la moitié des papiers sur les mêmes jeux présentés il y a deux mois, quasiment sans plus value. Franchement ça vaut pas la peine d'en faire un numéro complet à chaque salon, autant ne parler que des trucs pas vu à l'E3 ou de ceux où y'a vraiment de l'eau à apporter au moulin.
> Oui je rage, mais le bingo est terminé, je suis tristesse.


Faut bien vendre du papier....

----------


## jaragorn_99

Rien sur Dishonored 2?

----------


## Taro

> Rien sur Dishonored 2?


Il semble avoir lu (pas dans CPC, hein) que Bethesda avait été plutôt radin en infos.  ::sad::

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Il y avait eu un rogue-like aussi il y a 2-3 ans.
>  Et le sujet de l'an dernier m'a permis de me mettre à Unity en douceur (même si j'aurais bien aimé un thème différent du lancer de saucisse en soucoupe volante ).


Oui, l'idée du rogue like était intéressante mais je n'ai personellement pas accroché. :P

Unity j'ai chipoté un peu, et si on connait l'anglais la partie "learn" de leur site est déjà très intéressante.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Bon... et toujours rien sur epresse...

Qu'en est-il finalement de la version démat'? C'est pour les sous-clients?
J'apprécierais juste de savoir, perso. Histoire de savoir à quoi m'attendre... :/

----------


## znokiss

Monsieur Couly, je ne sais pas si vous me lirez, mais votre BD de cette quinzaine, spécialement l'avant-dernière case (je pensais que c'était la dernière), où ça parle de poils, m'a fait chialer de rire. 
Bravo pour ce grand cru.

----------


## Zerger

Moi, ca sera un petit bravo a Pipo pour son test de Devil's Third qui m'a fait exploser de rire tout seul sur mon trone.

Et j'ai bien dit de rire  :;):

----------


## NoTra

::wub::  Excellents articles, jusqu'à présent, je me suis marré à quasiment toutes les pages. Vraiment un grand bravo à toute l'équipe pour ce super boulot, c'est la première fois que je m'abonne à un magazine et je dois avouer que je ne le regrette pas du tout.

Je vous laisse faut que je le finisse !  :;):

----------


## vectra

Un article rigolo sur la vraie vie des testeurs de jeux vidéo:

http://www.vice.com/fr/read/testeurs...o-burn-out-921

----------


## ian0delond

> Un article rigolo sur la vraie vie des testeurs de jeux vidéo:
> 
> http://www.vice.com/fr/read/testeurs...o-burn-out-921


C'est quoi ce site  :tired: 
Dans deux des articles de la colonne " le plus lu" le titre contient le mot "aisselle".

----------


## Zerger

> Un article rigolo sur la vraie vie des testeurs de jeux vidéo:
> 
> http://www.vice.com/fr/read/testeurs...o-burn-out-921


Ton article mélange le test "Validation" qui consiste à vérifier la conformité d'un produit avant qu'il arrive dans les mains d'un client (ce que je fais, du moins faisais... Merci Nv***)
et le test "Jugement" (y'a surement mieux comme terme) qui consiste à émettre un avis en tant que client, extérieur à la société qui fournit le produit.
Je pense pas que CPC s'amuse à trouver et reporter les bugs qu'ils trouvent dans les jeux qu'ils testent, ils font exclusivement partie de la seconde catégorie  :;): 

Edit: ouais bon j'ai lu de travers, ca parle juste de validation.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Bon... ben... un lecteur de moins alors... :/

----------


## soocrian

> Bon... et toujours rien sur epresse...
> 
> Qu'en est-il finalement de la version démat'? C'est pour les sous-clients?
> J'apprécierais juste de savoir, perso. Histoire de savoir à quoi m'attendre... :/


Il ont dit qu'il y aurait touours une semaine de décalage pour réduire l'impact du piratage.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Il ont dit qu'il y aurait touours une semaine de décalage pour réduire l'impact du piratage.


C'est une blague?

Bon ben... piratage alors pour moi...

----------


## soocrian

Pour info ça y est il est dispo sur ePresse  :;):

----------


## natijah

> C'est une blague?
> 
> Bon ben... piratage alors pour moi...


Tu ne fonctionnerais pas en binaire toi à tout hasard?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Au Troll tu ne répondras point!  :;): 

Sinon pas encore pris le temps de tout lire, mais Rocket League a récolté un 9, ackboo ne finira pas brûlé vif.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Tu ne fonctionnerais pas en binaire toi à tout hasard?


"Si moi être pris pour un hareng alors moi prendre toi pour un hareng" ?

----------


## CptProut

> C'est quoi ce site 
> Dans deux des articles de la colonne " le plus lu" le titre contient le mot "aisselle".


Je t'invite à regarder leur reportage sur la prostitution au japon avec des yakuza du sang de tortue et un final qui restera dans les anale  ::ninja:: 

Sinon enfin des vrai argument pour arrêtez de me hype sur battlefront.  :Emo:

----------


## ririgolard

Y a vraiment rien sur Space Hulk Deathwing ? Parce que les gars du topic qui lui est dédié et moi ont commence à desespérer là. ::'(:

----------


## Guy Moquette

Non, il n'y avait rien sur Deathwing à Cologne, sinon on ne se serait pas privé d'en parler... 
Il faut dire que les adaptations de Warhammer 40K sont tellement rares ces temps-ci...  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, dès qu'on a l'opportunité de poser nos grosses mains grasses dessus, on en parlera dans le mag. Enfin, Kahn en parlera dans le mag. C'est son pré carré.

----------


## johnclaude

Tous mes compliments pour le papier sur rainbow six siege. C'est exceptionnel.

----------


## Bernard Génial

Ce 6 horizontal de la grille de mots croisés...

----------

